# 86' EFI Nissan 720 crank no start



## alexholl_ (May 12, 2019)

Hi all, first post on this forum.

Im running into an issue with a newly purchased 1986 Nissan 720 with electronic fuel injection ant 5 speed manual. One day the truck ran, then it didn't. We assumed the battery was dead, so we moved the ECU switch the previous owner wired in, retaining the wires he used. It appears that it was a wire coming from a blue relay into a toggle switch and then to ground. Upon getting a charged battery in, it will crank but wont start. Fuel injectors sound like they are not triggering, there is no voltage to the ECU switch, but the blue relay does click on. There were also 2 disconnected red wires (one striped black) tucked under the dash that we traced back to the firewall, but that shows no voltage when the truck cranks over either. Is my ECU dead? Is there an obvious wiring issue? nothing else on the vehicle was changed...


----------

